# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  توقف عن إعادة ضرب رأسك في نفس الحائط

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
مرت علي اليوم مقولة، ترجمتها:
(حينما تكون دائما هناك نتائج سلبية نتيجة موقف معين، الأحمق فقط هو من سيستمر في تكرار ذلك الموقف متوقعا نتائج مختلفة
تعلم من أخطائك وتوقف عن إعادة ضرب رأسك في نفس الحائط)
.
فتأملت فيما حولي ولأول مرة أتنبه أن كثيرون يكرروا نفس الخطأ مرات رغم نتائجها السلبية في المرة الأولى، فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
.
* كم من مرة تطلب الزوجة من زوجها طلبا ويكون رده الرفض ثم تأتي بعد فترة  وتلح على نفس الطلب وبنفس الإسلوب السابق مما يضيق بصدر الزوج وقد يولد  لديه نوع من العند ورفض لكل طلباتها المستقبلية لأخذه انطباع أنها لا تحترم  قرارته - الا من رحم ربك -
.
* كم من مرة تسألك أخت عن شيء وتعتذري عن الجواب كون الأمر شخصي، ومع ذلك  تأتي نفس الأخت وتسألك نفس السؤال مرارا وتكرارا من باب الفضول متمنية أن  تعطيها جواب
.
- كم من مرة يخطئ طفلك وتعاقبيه بالحرمان ثم يأتي ويكرر نفس الخطأ وتكرري  نفس العقاب غير متنبهة أنه طالما لم يثنيه هذا العقاب عن خطأه في المرة  الأولى فلن يثنيه عنه في المرة التالية
.
- كم من مرة حاولتِ القيام بعمل ما وفشلتِ فيه ثم حاولتِ مرة أخرى القيام  بنفس العمل وبنفس الإسلوب المستخدم في المرة السابقة وكانت النتيجة أيضا  الفشل
.
* كم من مرة تناقشت مع أخت في مسألة وتعلمين من شخصيتها الرفض وعدم قبول  الحق والجدال، ومع ذلك تكثري في الجدال معها وتبيين الحق بنفس الإسلوب ونفس  الوسيلة متمنية أن تتراجع عن موقفها هذه المرة في حين أنك لم تتراجعي عن  إسلوبك في الحوار والدعوة والذي كانت نتيجته سلبية سابقا
.
وغيره الكثير من المواقف التي تمر بنا ثم نكررها بدون التعلم من تجاربنا  السابقة رغم تنبيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لنا ألا نكرر نفس الخطأ مرتين  حتى لا نتلقى نفس النتيجة مرتين
فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : « لَا يُلْدَغُ الْمُؤْمِنُ مِنْ جُحْرٍ  وَاحِدٍ مَرَّتَيْنِ » رواه مسلم
.
فلتكن هذه دعوة للتعلم من تجاربنا السابقة
دعوة للبدء في التغير والإرتقاء بحياتنا وأفكارنا
دعوة للإبداع في علاقاتنا مع الجميع وفي جميع شئوننا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله أخيتي أم عبدالرحمن في مجلس الطالبات لقد افتقدتك هنا ! 
................
*موضوع مفيد بارك الله فيك ، فالإنسان يخطئ وعليه ألا يكرر نفس الخطأ ، قد يقع في أخطاء جديدة وعليه أن يتعلم منها لا أن يكررها .

*

----------

